# Anyone on baby aspirin?



## nlz2468

Hi ladies,

curious to find out if anyone is on baby aspirin after a previous mc?

I have just found out im pregnant again this is my 3rd pregnancy with 1st baby had 2 previous mc's so hoping this is 3rd lucky i'm taking baby aspirin now as i have a blood clotting problem x


----------



## Futuremommy1

I am. Dr suggested it after first mc had to stop when they found the ectopic and back on this time. Called dr two days ago she said to keep taking now that I'm pg again 

How far along are you?


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I am! I'm also on progesterone and Lovenox too though.


----------



## nlz2468

im nearly 5 weeks but at my scan in two weeks time doctor said he will put me on heparin so im taking the aspirin until i start my heparin he may even tel me to stick with the aspirin aswell as having the heparin! im hoping this is 3rd time lucky x


----------



## Girlnextdoor

nlz2468 said:


> im nearly 5 weeks but at my scan in two weeks time doctor said he will put me on heparin so im taking the aspirin until i start my heparin he may even tel me to stick with the aspirin aswell as having the heparin! im hoping this is 3rd time lucky x

Lovenox is similar to heparin. My doctor has me taking the baby aspirin too :shrug:


----------



## JulianasMommy

I am taking aspirin, as well as prenatals, expecta lipil, and progesterone. I think i will stop the progesterone in 2 days! It freaks me out!


----------



## Audraia

I was taking the baby aspirin and progesterone. I stopped the progesterone at 9 weeks. Everything going good so far this time around! It's my third pregnancy and first child as well :)


----------



## inhopes

I'm taking aspirin and 200mg prometrium vaginally twice daily.


----------



## DaisyBee

I am on baby aspirin and will continue it throughout pregnancy because besides 2 miscarriages I had a small placenta with megan. They have said it might help but couldnt hurt.


----------



## APSmum

I am on aspirin 75mg daily and daily injections of Fragmin (Heparin) - at first I hated the injections as slightly phobic to needles but am proud to have overcome fear. Lost my first baby at 40w+2 due to clotting disorder (APS). Everything looking fine this time so far!


----------



## nlz2468

APSmum said:


> I am on aspirin 75mg daily and daily injections of Fragmin (Heparin) - at first I hated the injections as slightly phobic to needles but am proud to have overcome fear. Lost my first baby at 40w+2 due to clotting disorder (APS). Everything looking fine this time so far!

so sorry to hear about your sad loss of your baby at full term it must of been the hardest and saddest thing to ever have to go through! It's sad to hear stories like this as you just expect at full term for everything to be ok it just goes to show you never know whats going to happen! May god bless you with a healthy bundle of joy this time and i wish you the best of look for this pregnancy! :hugs: xx


----------



## patiently

hi ladies sorry for all your losses...i just wanted to know if you self prescribed the asprin or if it was the dr's recommendation...also how would you know that you had a blood clotting disorder without getting blood tests done are there any symptoms of blood clotting disorders? h&h 9 months to you all x


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Mine was prescribed and I had blood tests run after my second mc.


----------



## nlz2468

mine is self presribed but i do have a blood clotting disorder and will be put on heparin injections from 6 weeks but it was upto me if i wanted to take the aspirin aswell so thats my own choice.
I didnt have any symtoms for my blood clotting only my recurrent m/c's and i had a blood test and showed i have sticky blood x


----------



## DaisyBee

Mine was prescribed before ttc#2 because of my small placenta with Megan. I then got told after miscarriage number 2 to keep taking it as women they refer for miscarriages the first thing they do is put them on the baby aspirin.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi - I just went through the whole gamut of genetic testing after 3 MC and found that I had a high homocysteine level and need to increase my folic acid. I also asked about the baby aspirin since I read so much about it. The specialist I went to says that there is nothing to indicate that it helps but it can't hurt and helps prevent other future problems like stroke so I thought I would give it a try too to see if it helps this time. Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

BeachChica said:


> Hi - I just went through the whole gamut of genetic testing after 3 MC and found that I had a high homocysteine level and need to increase my folic acid. I also asked about the baby aspirin since I read so much about it. The specialist I went to says that there is nothing to indicate that it helps but it can't hurt and helps prevent other future problems like stroke so I thought I would give it a try too to see if it helps this time. Good luck ladies!!!

Were you tested for MTHFR?


----------



## BeachChica

Girlnextdoor said:


> Were you tested for MTHFR?

I will have to ask if that was tested. I am going back to have my homocysteine level checked in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

BeachChica said:


> Girlnextdoor said:
> 
> 
> Were you tested for MTHFR?
> 
> I will have to ask if that was tested. I am going back to have my homocysteine level checked in about 2 weeks.Click to expand...

It is what I tested positive for and it can cause raised homocysteine levels and also miscarriages from clotting.


----------



## APSmum

nlz2468 said:


> so sorry to hear about your sad loss of your baby at full term it must of been the hardest and saddest thing to ever have to go through! It's sad to hear stories like this as you just expect at full term for everything to be ok it just goes to show you never know whats going to happen! May god bless you with a healthy bundle of joy this time and i wish you the best of look for this pregnancy! :hugs: xx

Thanks for such a lovely message - I think we all just think once you get past the first 12 weeks then your fine but until I have my baby in my arms alive and well this time I am not expecting anything. Yes it was incredibly hard and sad but you just have to get on with things. Thank you for your blessings and I am sure He will be with us xxxxx


----------



## hoping:)

Sorry for your losses:hugs:

I'm almost in my 3rd trimester after 4 mc's and am on 81 mg aspirin.

I was diagnosed with hertero MTHFR (normal homocysteine) after my 2nd mc and have been on baby aspirin since then. My 3rd and 4th mc I was told to stop baby aspirin after my initial appt and to start Lovenox. Sadly both ended in mc.

With this pregnancy I have: 
been on 81 mg baby aspirin since before getting pregnant (prescribed by doc)
prometrium 200mg 2xvaginally until 14 weeks
natural progesterone cream 2x a day after 14 week (self prescribed)
DHA and Omega supplement 
B vitamin complex + 800mg extra folic acid tablet
Juice plus supplement

I also attended acupuncture once a week between 4-14 weeks. Now I go monthly

We are expecting a healthy baby girl in November:cloud9:Good luck to all of you:hugs:


----------



## APSmum

patiently said:


> hi ladies sorry for all your losses...i just wanted to know if you self prescribed the asprin or if it was the dr's recommendation...also how would you know that you had a blood clotting disorder without getting blood tests done are there any symptoms of blood clotting disorders? h&h 9 months to you all x

I was prescribed Aspirin (75mg daily) and fragmin as I tested positive for an unclassified antibody that causes a clotting reaction in my blood (sticky blood) also the pathology from the placenta - the blood clots clogged up my placenta and large parts of my placenta were dead. 

My clotting disorder is pregnancy only - not a non-pregnancy disorder (e.g. Hughes syndrome).


----------



## LunaBean

Im on 75mg after 6 losses, was on it with the last 2 too, but seems to be working with this one!


----------



## nlz2468

thanks girls! good luck all x


----------



## Girlnextdoor

hoping:) said:


> Sorry for your losses:hugs:
> 
> I'm almost in my 3rd trimester after 4 mc's and am on 81 mg aspirin.
> 
> I was diagnosed with hertero MTHFR (normal homocysteine) after my 2nd mc and have been on baby aspirin since then. My 3rd and 4th mc I was told to stop baby aspirin after my initial appt and to start Lovenox. Sadly both ended in mc.
> 
> With this pregnancy I have:
> been on 81 mg baby aspirin since before getting pregnant (prescribed by doc)
> prometrium 200mg 2xvaginally until 14 weeks
> natural progesterone cream 2x a day after 14 week (self prescribed)
> DHA and Omega supplement
> B vitamin complex + 800mg extra folic acid tablet
> Juice plus supplement
> 
> I also attended acupuncture once a week between 4-14 weeks. Now I go monthly
> 
> We are expecting a healthy baby girl in November:cloud9:Good luck to all of you:hugs:

I'm so happy your new regimen seems to be working! I am on almost the same, but I am on Lovenox too. I'm not sure why my doctor had me on both Lovenox and aspirin, but it seems to be working for me this time so I'm not complaining!


----------



## BeachChica

LunaBean - 6 losses!!! OMgosh I am so sorry. Did your doctors ever determine why you had so many? I don't know how you had the strength to keep going but it gives me hope!! :flower:


----------



## cla

I was thinking about taking aspirin as I have had 6 mc, but I was wondering when do you start taking it xxx


----------



## APSmum

I started as soon as I found out - my consultant prescribed it for me immediately!


----------



## BeachChica

I am getting ready to start trying and have already started taking it. My doctor said its good for you anyway so it doesn't hurt to always take it.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

My RE had me start taking it while ttc. It did make mynperiod heavy though, so you might want to go off during your period.


----------



## cla

thanks for your comments its just you hear different things, its just so confussing


----------



## Luluboo

I was on Baby aspirin with #2 and #3. I suspect I will be on baby aspirin with #4! Not sure yet. Probably won't go to the doctor until next week. I want my test to get a little darker!

I was on baby aspirin because #1 was stillborn and they think my placenta stopped working OR I had a blood clot. Changed doctors after the loss and the new doctor was actually who told me that. My first doctor told me NOTHING!


----------



## missmayhem

after 3 MC's i took it after AF finished, fell pregnat and am now 6 months gone... still taking my asprin daily and i think the fact i am still carrying is down the the asprin


----------



## Lucy28

After 2 miscarriages I took baby aspirin and just stopped. I can't say for sure that it helped, but it seems like it!


----------

